# JellyBean is here!



## Stilly1155 (May 6, 2012)

Just got the update this morning. Flashing now! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Stilly1155 (May 6, 2012)

Ok just got done flashing and all is running smooth so far. Will report back after I have had it running for a few days. I'm rooted and locked so this is a factory flash from ASUS.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Got it as well this am but it failed to install because of frozen apps. So just a fair warning....get all system apps back in before you try updating. From what I heard once an update fails it won't get pushed again and a manual update is the only way.


----------



## Stilly1155 (May 6, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> Got it as well this am but it failed to install because of frozen apps. So just a fair warning....get all system apps back in before you try updating. From what I heard once an update fails it won't get pushed again and a manual update is the only way.


It installed fine on mine.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anyone pull the update? Is it an update or a full ROM?


----------



## Stilly1155 (May 6, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Can anyone pull the update? Is it an update or a full ROM?


Was a update. You should be able to pull it from Asus site


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Stilly1155 said:


> Was a update. You should be able to pull it from Asus site


It's not up yet


----------



## Stilly1155 (May 6, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> It's not up yet


Sorry not home right now. When I get off work in the morning I'll check to see if I can retrieve the file..


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

How do you force an update after you manually aborted it? I got the update notification but then aborted it last minute by shutting the tablet down which caused the update to not be applied and now I cant get it to download the update again.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Still not up... Has anyone that upgraded been able to keep root?


----------



## Stilly1155 (May 6, 2012)

Qu1k said:


> Still not up... Has anyone that upgraded been able to keep root?


Yes just used VooDoo OTA Rootkeeper and all is well. On another note I heard someone on XDA posted the update for a manual install but I have not confirmed it.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Stilly1155 said:


> Still not up... Has anyone that upgraded been able to keep root?


i heard more success stories with people running superSU instead of superuser. so download superSU and run in first, back up root with voodoo, flash update, restore with voodoo.


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

What the hell Asus! Where is JB for dload? I can't take the suspense any longer...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Qu1k said:


> What the hell Asus! Where is JB for dload? I can't take the suspense any longer...


i heard in the past they take their sweet time posting the update on their site....like 2 weeks or so.

just update manually man. once i figured out what i needed to do, it was simple and took about a half hour or so.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

How do I update it manually? Mind you, my bootloader isn't unlocked; it's still locked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

trparky said:


> How do I update it manually? Mind you, my bootloader isn't unlocked; it's still locked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


as long as you have all your stock apps in system/app and you have a stock build.prop AND you are on US firmware AND you are rooted...it is super easy.

download the "dlpkgfile" over at XDA (i can probably upload it later today if you can't find it)
then download the command.zip file from over at XDA as well (can also upload that if you need me to)
re-name the dlpkgfile you downloaded (will be a really long random name and it will be a .bin file) to (without quotes) "dlpkgfile" it is case sensative (without the .bin at the end)
extract the "command" file from the command.zip file you downloaded.

use ES file explorer (i had issues with root explorer for some reason...ES worked the first time i used it)
make sure root explorer and "mount file system" are both checked in the ES file explorer settings....also "up to root" is checked
copy "dlpkgfile" to the "/cache/" folder
copy "command" file to " /cache/recovery" folder

power down the tablet.
hold power and volume down until you see some white text in the upper left corner (holding it landscape)
when you see that white text, hit volume up
and let it work its magic.
about 30 minutes later it will be on JB.

if it fails (android on its back with red triangle) just wait...it will boot back into ICS.
to figure out why it failed, go to /cache/recovery/last_log file and read it....it will be at the bottom and should tell you why it failed.


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Update is now on Asus website


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I never removed apps, I only froze the apps in Titanium Backup. Should I unfreeze them?

What about those files you mentioned? Where can I download them? Got a link to the XDA thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Finding update package...
I:Update location: /sdcard/ASUS_BUNDLE.zip
Opening bundle update package...
E:Can't open /sdcard/ASUS_BUNDLE.zip
(No such file or directory)
I:No factory bundle package.
I:Enable RSA key verification.
Installing update...
Finding update package...
I:Update location: /sdcard/EP201_768_SDUPDATE.zip
Opening update package...
I:1 key(s) loaded from /res/keys
E:failed to open /sdcard/EP201_768_SDUPDATE.zip (No such file or directory)
I:verify_file returned 1
E:signature verification failed
SD Installation aborted.
Check and format /storage to vfat if needed...
Mount /btmac successfully
Done.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I got updated to Jellybean. I forced an OTA update. I deleted the dlpkgfile in /cache and then went to tell the tablet to check for an update. Sure enough, it found one. It downloaded it and it rebooted. And here I am with Jellybean with restored root.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

